# Starving Straight After Eating



## Orpheous (Nov 13, 2013)

Hey guys.

From your experience, any ideals why straight after eating breakfast of 6 egg omelette (2 yolks only) and 80grams of oats that I'm starving?

Besides the obvious why as soon as I finish immediately eating the last bit of breakfast is stomach rumbling and I'm starving?

I'm currently on a bulking cycle but thought as soon as I eat breakfast that this would have tied me over for couple hours?

Also recently, I eat about an hour before gym, soon as I start working out...starving and stomach rumbling.

Any advice other than eat more?


----------



## boutye911 (Feb 10, 2013)

Just eat more mate. When your bulking you shouldnt be hungry at all. Add in another 2 eggs, dont throw away all the yolks and up porridge to 100g.


----------



## Smitch (Dec 29, 2008)

Didn't you start an identical thread yesterday?


----------



## Orpheous (Nov 13, 2013)

Smitch said:


> Didn't you start an identical thread yesterday?


Yeah! Lol

Posting to forum was playing up, when submitting post it just vanished! ....looked back later that night and it appeared.


----------



## Orpheous (Nov 13, 2013)

boutye911 said:


> Just eat more mate. When your bulking you shouldnt be hungry at all. Add in another 2 eggs, dont throw away all the yolks and up porridge to 100g.


Cheers mate, weight is nicely increasing now thanks to your advice and the stress levels diminishing lol.

Noticed this morning a bit of fat gathering around waist (belt area) lol....this normal? It's like a mini spare tyre.


----------



## SwAn1 (Jun 4, 2012)

It is quite small as far as breakfasts are concerned I have 6 whole eggs for breakfast when dieting, if bulking I'd have an typical evening type meal for breakfast


----------



## bigchickenlover (Jul 16, 2013)

That's a measley breakfast try... 2 scoops whey protein 100g fine porridge oats 2 scoops ice cream 1 chopped banana handful of blueberries blend with a pint of milk. then 10 or so minutes after 15 egg whites 2 or 4 yolks depending what day it is..

Now that's a breakfast


----------



## DiscSupps (Oct 26, 2012)

Orpheous said:


> Hey guys.
> 
> From your experience, any ideals why straight after eating breakfast of 6 egg omelette (2 yolks only) and 80grams of oats that I'm starving?
> 
> ...


You have to let the food digest and the hormonal shift happen before you feel full. Usually after 20 minutes you begin to feel full. So if you are a fast eater it is natural to feel hungry immediately after because your body is still adjusting. Perhaps eat slower and you will feel full! Hope this helps, Scott


----------



## reza85 (Jan 11, 2009)

bigchickenlover said:


> That's a measley breakfast try... 2 scoops whey protein 100g fine porridge oats 2 scoops ice cream 1 chopped banana handful of blueberries blend with a pint of milk. then 10 or so minutes after 15 egg whites 2 or 4 yolks depending what day it is..
> 
> Now that's a breakfast


Lol he wants to look like a body builder not a builder


----------



## Orpheous (Nov 13, 2013)

reza85 said:


> Lol he wants to look like a body builder not a builder


Hahaha your right!


----------



## Orpheous (Nov 13, 2013)

DiscSupps said:


> You have to let the food digest and the hormonal shift happen before you feel full. Usually after 20 minutes you begin to feel full. So if you are a fast eater it is natural to feel hungry immediately after because your body is still adjusting. Perhaps eat slower and you will feel full! Hope this helps, Scott


I would be a quick eater, I get the giant mug of coffee into me first then I have 10minutes max to eat so I get it down my neck as quick as possible lol.


----------



## DiscSupps (Oct 26, 2012)

Haha well I hope that has perhaps explained a little as to why you are still feeling hungry. Try eating some nuts too, they help feel you up and stave off hunger  Scott


----------



## simonthepieman (Jun 11, 2012)

To be honest, it's probably thirst


----------



## Major Eyeswater (Nov 2, 2013)

It's because you are throwing away 4 egg-yolks, and your conscience is getting at you for that horrible waste of good food.


----------



## HEEL (Sep 23, 2012)

bigchickenlover said:


> That's a measley breakfast try... 2 scoops whey protein 100g fine porridge oats 2 scoops ice cream 1 chopped banana handful of blueberries blend with a pint of milk. then 10 or so minutes after 15 egg whites 2 or 4 yolks depending what day it is..
> 
> Now that's a breakfast


So much respect for anyone who eats all that for breakfast.


----------

